# unlocked phones



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

can unlocked or international versions be put on the Verizon network? I.Was looking into getting the note 2. And doing a version for 675ish, wondering if you can do this or if you know of a cheaper price anywhere?


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

rll6fd said:


> can unlocked or international versions be put on the Verizon network? I.Was looking into getting the note 2. And doing a version for 675ish, wondering if you can do this or if you know of a cheaper price anywhere?


http://bit.ly/UHeh3V


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

jco23 said:


> http://bit.ly/UHeh3V


That actually brings up unrelated stuff. But no you can't use an unlocked phone on Verizon because it is a CDMA network, and unlocked phones work on GSM networks only.


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay thanks for the reply, and googling answers doesn't mean they are correct. There are some answers that can better be find in forums simply because of know how.. anyone have a better price for the specific Verizon version?


----------

